# Hello again old friends



## splitty67 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi everyone, it's been a while since I last visited, there's a lot of water gone under the bridge the last couple of years but thought I'd check in to say hello while I'm still above ground and vertical, missed you lovely lot.


----------



## Robmac (Feb 19, 2020)

Glad to hear from you earlier Dave.

Welcome back.


----------



## Deleted member 56601 (Feb 19, 2020)

Hi Dave, good to hear from you


----------



## n brown (Feb 19, 2020)

hello Dave,we met once,glad to see you about


----------



## splitty67 (Feb 19, 2020)

n brown said:


> hello Dave,we met once,glad to see you about


Hello Nige, nice to hear from you


----------



## Pauljenny (Feb 19, 2020)

Good news.
Keep it coming Dave.


----------



## trevskoda (Feb 19, 2020)

Good your back,must say i like the hat,look like a gun slinger cowboy,ye ha


----------



## Silver sprinter (Feb 19, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## jeanette (Feb 20, 2020)

Welcome back


----------



## campervanannie (Feb 20, 2020)

Hi Dave good to have you back posting again  hope life is being kind to you do you still have a van.


----------



## yorkslass (Feb 20, 2020)

Glad to hear your ok. Wondered how you were,.....now we know,


----------



## GinaRon (Feb 20, 2020)

Great to hear from you, might even meet up one day.


----------



## delicagirl (Feb 20, 2020)

What WAS that song we sang once or twice at the Ribblehead pub?           welcome back  xx


----------



## The laird (Feb 20, 2020)

Welcome home mate


----------



## NeilyG (Feb 21, 2020)

Hello there - hope 'still above ground and vertical' still means you're basically ok. Hope to see you sometime in the not-too-distant.


----------



## phillybarbour (Feb 21, 2020)

Good to hear your back in the group.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Feb 21, 2020)

It's back to the good old days round here. First Robmac & now Dave.
Welcome back. I hope life is treating you gently.


----------

